# Contracted IBS (possibly SIBO) after antibiotics. (Suggestions and advice needed)



## distraught (Jun 21, 2014)

It all started like this: three months ago I was diagnosed with a colon infection. At the same time, I was diagnosed with a staph infection. I was given flagyl for the colon infection and later when the results came in for the staph infection, I was given cipro. The flagyl was bad enough for me, but when I got on cipro, I quickly spiraled downward and had to go to the er, thinking I might have diverticulitis. The c scan showed no sign of diverticulitis. The only thing it showed was an unusually large ovary which was a cyst I already knew about. They told me it was viral and to go home, sending me away with another antibiotic, thinking I could still have more infection. I proceeded to take the next course of antibiotics until I finally couldn't take it anymore and stopped taking them. The cipro made me burn going to the bathroom and I couldn't eat anything without having diarrhea. Finally, I went to the GI, and the only thing he wanted to do was a colonoscopy and sent me away. No blood work, no stool testing inspite of all the antibiotics. I took it upon myself to get some blood work and stool testing. Everything came up negative for diverticulitis, ulcerative colitis, parasites, Crohns, IBD, and a few other things. The only thing it showed is that I was low on potassium. Not a surprise considering how much diarrhea I was having. I still have not had the colonoscopy because I have been so ill that I can't imagine taking all those laxatives and getting a tube stuck inside of me which I understand gives a lot of cramping afterwards. Plus nothing showed up on the c scan or blood and stool work. I have stabilized somewhat in that I don't have diarrhea and I am able to eat a few foods. I have been taking a lot of probiotic such as HMF, align, pearls and 50 billion probiotic for chronic yeast infections that I have also been dealing with after all these antibiotics. In addition to all this, my cyst ruptured while going through the worst of this and I still have pain there. I have gotten an USound done and it only showed fluid in that area. They said they couldn't be sure if it was endometriosis unless they did a laparoscopy. I have cut out all dairy, bread, grains, a lot of fruit and only eat chicken for meat. I juice in the morning and don't eat until about five o'clock due to the fact that I have no appetite. When I do eat, I bloat and get cramps and hurt. I eat to survive as I have a large family to take care of and I need some energy. But really, I hate to eat because of the symptoms I get afterwards. I failed to mention that I have been taking anHCL, enzymes, omega 369, calcium with d, garlic capsule, cranberry capsule, and Echinacea and golden seal liquid which I add to my juice in the morning. I also add aloe Vera juice to my juice.I also take coconut oil. I cannot take a vitamin or mineral because I get very nauseated. I was never advised any of this by doctors, as they don't seem to know much about any of this. I have received all of my information from web sites. I'm beginning to think I have SIBO. The doctor told me that is rare, but from what I understand it can happen from too many antibiotics. I need much help and I am finding out that it won't come from the doctors. They are only interested in giving more antibiotics, other medications and procedures that honestly would probably cause other problems for me. I have since sought out some help from a naturopathic doctor, but still not much relief. I'm just not ready to say I have to live with this all because of some antibiotics that I took. Please help!


----------



## IBS & Surviving (Jun 24, 2014)

First of all, get back to the GI doctor. I had disabling pain and other issues. My doctor gave me a prescription that I took daily for about a year. I haven't taken any of this prescription for several months now. I do, however, control my IBS with diet and stress reduction. I keep very strict adherence to never eating my trigger foods (milk and lactose products and gluten.) Even a small bite will set off a roller coaster of symptoms for weeks and weeks sometimes. I also avoid caffeine and chocolate except in small amounts. The colonoscopy is uncomfortable, but nothing like surviving with IBS every day!

It sounds like you are eating a lot of fruit and chicken. You need to balance that out. A lot of sugar, even fruit sugar, will also trigger my IBS. Add other grains like corn meal or corn tortillas, rice flour, almond flour, quinoa, buckwheat, etc. I also eat a big salad every day. This has helped a lot with settling down the roller coaster of diarrhea/constipation.

My last piece of advice...read every label and tell every waiter. You are your best line of defense! Most restaurants are very good about helping with serious food intolerances. Good luck!


----------

